# Interest group forums > Energy and Resource Conservation Forum > [Article] Fuel Cell Generators

## Afrigrade group

The use of Fuel cell generators is an initiative that will reduce the carbon foot print and increase greener electricity supply in across africa with zero noise .....

----------


## Justloadit

> The use of Fuel cell generators is an initiative that will reduce the carbon foot print and increase greener electricity supply in across africa with zero noise .....


and so the sun shines every day......so what is your point?

----------

